# What to do on a windy day



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I know that it says the weather is going to get worse - right now here there is just a strong blow...
I took the dogs out for a lovely walk over the top meadow and it was exhilerating - Kiki was hunting (mice?) in the long blowy grass, Inzi was after her ball and Dot was happily running wild circles with her ears flapping in the wind.
Kiki and Dot are now snuggled up on the sofa. The ultimate blending picture


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brilliant picture Marzi and your walk sounds great too xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely windy walk ... and that blending is perfect .. ahhh making me puppy broody .. oh NO!!!!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Great pictures  A good romp in a field and a snooze on the sofa, can't get better then that!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

The perfect dogs life!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Your walks always look lovely - and the 2 poo snuggle - perfection x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw sounds fab and so lovely to see another two sisters who love to snuggle!! Whoever said opposite sexes were better! Devoted sisters!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Lovely windy walk ... and that blending is perfect .. ahhh making me puppy broody .. oh NO!!!!!


 uh ohhh!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw sounds fab and so lovely to see another two sisters who love to snuggle!! Whoever said opposite sexes were better! Devoted sisters!


As much as Ralph and ruby love each other and can't bare to be parted, they very rarely snuggle and sleep together. Each would prefer to snuggle with a human than each other! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> As much as Ralph and ruby love each other and can't bare to be parted, they very rarely snuggle and sleep together. Each would prefer to snuggle with a human than each other! X


Our have to have the same human! In our house if a dog gets on your lap you've got to be prepared to be pinned to the chair by two!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Great pictures seems like a fun walk and then a nice nap to finish it off


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Lovely windy walk ... and that blending is perfect .. ahhh making me puppy broody .. oh NO!!!!!


Now knowing you - there'll be another nine or so along in a while, then you'll be making all of us puppy broody, AGAIN


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It took me a relook to see both poos in the second picture. Love it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

great pics, I guess you had the storm pretty bad last night/ this morn?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi, hope all is well!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks - we are fine. 
The sea has been massive - so sad, the lad who is missing was washed off the next beach down the coast from us. Horrifying, cannot imagine how his family is feeling.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Thanks - we are fine.
> The sea has been massive - so sad, the lad who is missing was washed off the next beach down the coast from us. Horrifying, cannot imagine how his family is feeling.


I thought of you last night watching that on the news, truly terrible.


----------

